# Catch the babes of MTV's Splitsvilla on ORKUT !!!



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 1, 2008)

Well guys, the gals of the MTV's Splitsvilla are officially in Orkut !

here's the link: *www.orkutplus.org/2008/06/catch-babes-of-mtv-splitsvilla-on-orkut.html

Source: orkutplus.org


----------



## bikdel (Jul 1, 2008)

yuck.. they suck...... anyways thanks for the link..


----------



## utsav (Jul 1, 2008)

bikdel said:


> yuck.. they suck...... anyways thanks for the link..



+ 1 they suck too much


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 1, 2008)

but i like yamini.loved the way she gave the middle finger salute


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2008)

I like Anubha & Shruti


----------



## desiibond (Jul 2, 2008)

they aren't babes. Tey bi*ches with no respect to others, no attitude.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 2, 2008)

Yuck , what a waste.


----------

